# there I weed in the stables



## CountryStar (Sep 28, 2012)

There is a ton Of weeds in my new stables I want to know what would be a good weed killer that would not hurt the horses and the environment around It. And how would you grow grass around there with the weed please help -
CountryStar :mrgreen:


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

All weed killers will require animals not to have access for a while. Generally I use Roundup.

Any area that is overgrazed will end up with not much grass and weeds taking over. Pretty darn common site at stables and nothing you can do as a boarder will abate it. Takes the stable owner/manager deciding they want grass in those paddocks and pastures. Why? Because they have to limit the amount of time and number of horses in those areas along with taking on practices to promote grass growth.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If you look at the way the OP typed in the title, you will know why I actually thought she meant this:

"There, I wee'd in the stables", meaning, 'ok, I finally pee'd in the stables.
Get it? I kid you not, that's what I thought this thread was going to be about. What is wrong with me?


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I thought the same tiny. I also thought of the "herb" type too, like someone was smoking it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the reason that came to mind is that we often do "wee" in the stalls. but "weed" (the herb kind?" well, not so much.
What's your excuse?


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

CountryStar - The pasture would have to be mowed. Or if you sprayed it, the horses would have to be off the pasture at least until the weed killer dried, depending on what the instructions say.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> the reason that came to mind is that we often do "wee" in the stalls. but "weed" (the herb kind?" well, not so much.
> What's your excuse?


Honestly, I don't use it. Never have. But I do know several that do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> If you look at the way the OP typed in the title, you will know why I actually thought she meant this:
> 
> "There, I wee'd in the stables", meaning, 'ok, I finally pee'd in the stables.
> Get it? I kid you not, that's what I thought this thread was going to be about. What is wrong with me?





usandpets said:


> I thought the same tiny. I also thought of the "herb" type too, like someone was smoking it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





tinyliny said:


> the reason that came to mind is that we often do "wee" in the stalls. but "weed" (the herb kind?" well, not so much.
> What's your excuse?


lol my first thought was the herb kind  I thought she found out someone was growing it at the stable...At my old barn people would pee in stalls all the time, I never got that desperate tho  I'll take a port-a-potty over a stall


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Usually after we spray, we keep the horses off the pasture for about 12hrs with the sprinklers off. Then, we turn the sprinklers on and let the horses out after it has done a complete round.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, if you had these weeds growing at you stables, you would have the mellowist horses in the area. However, they would be knocking you down for more treats!! BWAHAHA!!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I bought my water troughs from a dude that was growing weed in them (in his college DORM no less!) my BO swears there is still residue in them and that's why my horse has mellowed out lately.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> Yeah, if you had these weeds growing at you stables, you would have the mellowist horses in the area. However, they would be knocking you down for more treats!! BWAHAHA!!


I think my high strung TB would benefit :lol: as long as she doesn't start getting paranoid! Although she eats enough as it is, I don't think I could handle feeding a horse with the munchies :shock:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> the reason that came to mind is that we often do "wee" in the stalls. but "weed" (the herb kind?" well, not so much.
> What's your excuse?


Haha do you wee in the stalls, for real? Sorry I'm just about weeing myself laughing right now!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Muppetgirl said:


> Haha do you wee in the stalls, for real? Sorry I'm just about weeing myself laughing right now!


LOL I asked the same question to one of the teenagers at my barn and I took a picture :lol:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Rachel1786 said:


> LOL I asked the same question to one of the teenagers at my barn and I took a picture :lol:


BAHAWAHAHAHAHA. BAHAHAHAHA! That's funny!

Sorry to the original OP! Hand pulling weeds is probably the safest way to get weeds away if your worried about chemicals and your horses, there probably is something 'green' you could use, I just haven't heard of it yet.....although when it comes to large properties and weeds, Round-up is your best friend!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> If you look at the way the OP typed in the title, you will know why I actually thought she meant this:
> 
> "There, I wee'd in the stables", meaning, 'ok, I finally pee'd in the stables.
> Get it? I kid you not, that's what I thought this thread was going to be about. What is wrong with me?


This is to the letter exactly what I thought....


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

I wonder if human "wee" would bother a horse if it were to be, um, "passed" every so often in a stall?

My barn has what I always though of as this GREAT BATHROOM; it's big and nice, etc...so I "wee" there before every lesson, sometimes change clothes there, etc...

THEN AFTER MY LAST LESSON, my trainer came running out with a shovel containing BOTH THE RATTLESNAKE SHE HAD JUST KILLED BEHIND THE TOILET (A BABY, so super venomous!) AND TWO HUGE TARANTULAS FROM UNDER THE SINK. 

I WILL NEVER WEE, OR OTHERWISE, there ever again!!! :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If your horses are in a stall part time, pile the manure outside on gravel and turn it so it dries out then burn it. This ash is excellent to spread on the pasture and it gets rid of the manure. I burn some of mine in a barrel in the summer to create a smudge which is a lot of smoke. The biting bugs don't like it and take off, giving the horses a reprieve.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Well this thread sure sank to the depths of toilet humour really fast didn't it!!!
I now have a total fit of the giggles.
You can buy weedkilling chemicals that only target the weeds - not the grass - like Grazon, Roundup will unfortunately kill the grass too so you have to 'spot spray it. Depends on how much acreage you need to clear
Mowing weeds before they flower and seed will help reduce further growth and if the area isn't too large you could pull by hand. 
The best way to avoid weeds in pasture is to not let bare patches develop by over grazing and poaching in wet weather - not easy if ground is in short supply - and remove weeds from surrounding areas where they are most likely to blow in from


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

CountryStar said:


> There is a ton Of weeds in my new stables I want to know what would be a good weed killer that would not hurt the horses and the environment around It. And how would you grow grass around there with the weed please help -
> CountryStar :mrgreen:


Quick clarification -- is this a stable that you own or one at which you are boarding, the phrasing is somewhat ambiguous on that point.
If it is the former, I would strongly suggest seeking the advice of your local extension agent who can evaluate the property, the tpyes of weeds, etc and advise you on what the best way to move forward would be with respect to your local soil, best grasses to grow, etc. You would want to carefully read and follow the directions on the specific chemicals you choose as the "safe" time can vary widely from one product to another. If is the latter, the answer is to defer to the actual property owner.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

If you want to spray, you will need to identify the type of weed it is so you know what chemical you need to buy. Whatever you do OP do NOT ask the people at lowe's or home depot questions about killing weeds. Call the 1800 number on the bottle and asked someone from the company once you know what the weed is.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Aaaaaggghhhh! Haha I cannot help myself - I wonder if someone was to pee on the weeds would it kill them? Sorry! Just had to!:lol:


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I know dog **** kills grass but I don't think it affects weeds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

There are quite a few chemicals out there that should be safe after 24-48 hours for horses. I personally am a huge proponent of acetic acid (the horticultural variety is stronger than household vinegar). It will kill grass, too, so it should be spot applied.

As I always state, your county extension service can offer great advise and even potentially identify the weeds you are dealing with.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Regular mowing also helps to encourage grass growth and discourage weeds, especially flowering weeds. Rotate the paddocks, mow the ones that are "horse-less" every two or three weeks. If you can keep the horses out of one for a whole year, even better.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Rotating pastures and frequent mowing not only helps keep the weeds down, it also helps get rid of your horse's parasites. It is a great way to manage your pastures.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

So, tell me Allison.....how do you know about this type weed? :wink:

:lol:

We need an emotion for hungry to go with this thread!:shock:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> So, tell me Allison.....how do you know about this type weed? :wink:
> 
> :lol:


One should strive to be well educated on the topic of all sorts of plants and herbs..............


----------

